# Electric Car Owners Unfazed By Hurricane Sandy



## EVDL Archive (Jul 26, 2007)

EV owners shifted to charging their vehicles at public facilities in areas unaffected by power outages.

More...


----------



## ElectriCar (Jun 15, 2008)

That would be me. I have a charging cord at the office where I plug in when I get to work, a 13 mile trip.


----------



## Caps18 (Jun 8, 2008)

I have some solar panels on my roof. https://openpv.nrel.gov/time-mapper If you watch this, you will see that NJ and NY have the 3rd and 4th most solar panel installations. I would like to see some stories about how those who prepared for the worst are handling it.


----------



## PStechPaul (May 1, 2012)

If you have an EV with a 250V or higher battery pack you can connect it to a little 2HP or 5HP VFD and have enough AC power to last quite a while. If you have a diesel generator and your home is heated with fuel oil you can run a long time on a 275 gallon tank, and also charge your vehicle's batteries. Fuel oil is safer to store indoors and does not deteriorate like gasoline.


----------



## rochesterricer (Jan 5, 2011)

You could probably use a generator that runs on natural gas too.


----------



## ColinM14 (Sep 12, 2012)

Been using my EV here in spring lake NJ. Gas shortages got out of hand so I'm happy to have my zx40s! Only problem is it needs to be charged and we haven't had power for a week.


----------

